# Model S Owners experience



## Michael Russo

With time, more & more Model S owners start sharing their experience with their car... Thought I would open a new thread to capture those reports, with all positive aspects ... as well as areas for improvements... 
here is one from Electric Jen at Teslarati:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809423472749182976


----------



## Michael Russo

And here is another cool one, courtesy of Evannex... Boy, I can't wait to be writing my own, after my first year with my Midnight S≡R≡NITY!! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808794074069303296


----------



## AEDennis

Or you can just follow my posts in my blog...

Two weeks after Model S pickup...

One year and 25,000 miles of Model S ownership...

Two years later I was busy with helping expand the West Coast Electric Highway, so I didn't post about the Model S, but did write about EV ownership in February 2015, 2 years and 4 months since we picked up the S, but four years since we went electric.

Three years of Model S ownership was just last month and I did write a post about it.

So, if you're interested in Tesla ownership experience, ask, or read my blog, as a bonus, we also write about Roadster experiences there (as a second, CPO owner.).

Now, if you are persuaded and decide to take delivery of an S or X now, save $1k USD, £750 GBP, or whatever the program is in your jurisdiction. [referral code removed]


----------



## Michael Russo

Very interesting feedback - with EU perspective - from Dutch Model S owner (P85) after 3 years & 129k kms... 
Key takeaways:
- 73% charged @ home with avg. cost <€0.03/km (free SC of course)
- NO service costs except for tires replacement (he did not mention brand... )
- reserved 2 Model ≡'s & looking forward to Autopilot...
Clearly not going back to ICE! 
https://steinbuch.wordpress.com/2016/12/28/my-personal-review-of-tesla-2016/


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Upssss!!!


----------



## Michael Russo

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Upssss!!!


Wow. Sh... happens, I guess. Weird thing is his electric skateboard was malfunctioning the day before because of a loose wire... 
Trust we'll hear 'bout what happens next... since this is a daily blog (of 'vlog' as he calls it...). Keeping our fingers crossed for James...


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Follow up


----------



## Michael Russo

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Follow up


To wrap up this story, @Gilberto Pe-Curto ... turns out not as bad as expected... with a relatively reasonable bill (£550) for James' car, out of warranty...




Also moving these messages to the relevant thread...


----------



## teslaliving

My blog is all about my life with my Telsa:
http://teslaliving.net
I tend not to do anything related to news or non-Tesla stuff.

Lots of posts there on early learnings of living with an EV, Tesla and a bunch of my own dumb mistakes


----------



## BigBri

James is cool, been watching his videos for a long time. It did miff me a bit that he was talking about selling the Model S though. If you've not seen his older stuff he bought TSLA stock early on and made enough to buy a Model S but he seems to have strapped himself in the process and can't afford any maintenance on it. It's a luxury car with a luxury price tag on it so naturally its expensive to fix the wear and tear that happens. It's why you don't buy a used Jaguar instead of a Hyundai as the repairs are nuts.


----------



## Michael Russo

How about a little gender diversity, straight from the Netherlands, since Model S owners' feedback tends to come mainly from middle-aged men...


----------

